
Ask HN: Which payment processor do you use? - ramadis
Want to start a new SaaS side project, and want to charge a monthly fee to my users. I&#x27;ve been looking for several options for payment processors, but can&#x27;t really decide for one. I would really like to use one that charges a really small fee for every sale.<p>Which one do you use or recommend?
======
lsiunsuex
Stripe here also

------
mindcrime
We use Stripe.

